# Retractable Leashes?



## SilverBeat

I was at Petco the other day doing an adoption event with our rabbit rescue when I overheard a very interesting conversation. A man was looking for a "long line" style leash and the employee kept offering him a retractable leash. The man insisted that retractable leashes were dangerous and he couldn't believe the Petco even sold them. 

I have used long lines and find them kind of annoying. After all it's not like I intend to lunge the dog like you do with a horse. I prefer retractable leashes because I think they are more convenient, but you do have to know what you're doing and actually be paying attention. You should be able to control your dog with or without a leash, at least that's my belief. I was just reading some "horror stories" online about them and in almost all of the stories, the human was at fault. 

Your opinions on the matter?


----------



## grissom_mom

I've heard some of the horror stories but thankfully never had any myself. I really dislike retractables myself but I think that comes from growing up with two stubborn, pretty much untrained beagles and we had retractable leashes for them. As a kid walking the beagles on these leashes, I couldn't control them at all, and if I needed to haul the dogs back for some reason to keep them or someone/something else safe, I pretty much couldn't because I had to keep clicking the stupid lock button every time I picked up any slack. 

Actually, now that I think about it pretty much every time I've ever used a retractable it was with a poorly trained or stubborn dog, so that's pretty much where my dislike comes from.


----------



## Tobi

I've never really liked them, i prefer to have an absolute tether to my dog when i'm out and about, not to mention how big and bulky they are. i like to have a strap around my wrist and a little bit of it in my hand while loose leash walking.

I've never heard of any horror stories with the retractable but i could only imagine if the mechanisms failed etc


----------



## DaneMama

I have permanent scars on my legs from rope burns from a retractable leash. I dislike them immensely.


----------



## eternalstudent

I use both. I like my retractable lead immensely as it allows me to let becka roam slightly further afield, and when I can't let her of the lead it means we can still play chase and fetch etc. I use a long line when i am doing training work outside with her, but for walking i find the long lines just a pain, as they inevitably end up wrapped around my legs her legs and trees!!

I have never heard of any horror stories from the retractable leads but I am now curious to find out what they are. I can't see what could go wrong with them if you are paying attention to your dog and the surroundings.


----------



## SilverBeat

eternalstudent said:


> I have never heard of any horror stories from the retractable leads but I am now curious to find out what they are. I can't see what could go wrong with them if you are paying attention to your dog and the surroundings.


Burns from the cord-style leashes like DaneMama noted are most common. Also [unconfirmed] stories of strangulations and amputations. And dogs running out in front of cars and getting hit.


----------



## KC23

I had a retractable leash slit through the right side of my leg above my ankle at the park. I screamed in pain so loud when it happened, and went back to my car in tears. It looked and felt horrible for weeks--I still have a scar. My sis-in-law had the same thing happen when a big dog came after her little dog at a park near her. The other dog's leash ripped into her thigh--she said she was crying and the other lady just said "Sorry" and walked away. Anyhow, I do sometimes use one when I take just my smallest dog for a walk around my neighborhood because he is very calm and easy to walk--it allows him to venture around a bit more/run and get more exercise. I don't use it on my bigger dogs though. I get nervous about the retractables after what happened to me. So yes, I think they can be very dangerous to humans and pets.


----------



## luvMyBRT

I have never used a retractable leash and never will. I just don't trust them... especially with my 100+ pound dog on the other end. I'll stick with my sturdy and trustworthy leather leash....


----------



## MollyWoppy

I too had a bad experience, but this time with a cat on a retractable leash. I'm a bit moronish and accidentally dropped the plastic handle and my kitten took off, really really frightened by the handle bouncing along behind her. Took ages to catch her and she was exhausted and petrified, hell, I was exhausted and petrified too, what with us both dodging traffic and everything. 
So, my little flexi-leash was donated to the animal shelter.
However, I have quite a few, not so clumsy friends, all with smaller dogs who use them and they really like them.


----------



## Khan

Don't even get me started on those darn things! I think they should be taken off the market. They are awful! The crazy thing is, I needed a new leash for Khan and Petsmart does not even carry leather leashes that are wider than 1/4 in! I had a heck of a time finding a 1" wide 6 foot leather leash! When I did finlly find one at the local pet store I had to pay $$.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

I use a retractable leash for Tanis and it works great for us. He knows his commands and my body language. I know his too when another person or dog is approaching so I can retract it without incident. I too have rope burn scar from many years ago with my old aussie. We were new to using the retractable and encountered a loose VERY hyper dog on our walk. I've since learned better control on retractable leashes and it hasn't happened again. Now with a big dog and a little dog, big dog gets the retractable leash and little dog gets a regular leash to keep her closer to me. She's still learning the art of leash walking but I think she will always be on a regular leash.


----------



## Celt

I've used a retractable leash only once. My experience involved a squirrel. <shudder> It still gives me nightmares, we took our "oldest" iggie to a nearby "park" (more like a couple of trees, tennis court and grass), a squirrel popped out and off went the pup, deaf to everything. We didn't have a chance to retract it. He hit the end of the line, flipped over, and crashed. Thank God for harnesses, he was still bruised but he didn't "snap" anything.


----------



## chowder

I walk two 80 pound dogs on retractable leashes. I use the tape kind that are rated at 120 pounds. We walk in the country, in fields and along dirt roads and they let my dogs get a lot more exercise then on short, regular leashes. Since Shadey runs and wanders all over and Rocky is pokey and loves to sniff in one spot, it lets the dogs each go at their own pace. 

I have to say that both dogs are trained to return to me if they see a car and I lock their leashes short until the car goes by. I didn't take Shade on a retractable leash until he was properly trained. They also have to sit quietly and 'watch me' if any other dogs walk by us (which is rare and we're still working with Shade on this). We NEVER go to dog parks and I wouldn't use the retractables in those situations or if there were a lot of people around us. I also wouldn't use them on an untrained dog.


----------



## monkeys23

Khan said:


> Don't even get me started on those darn things! I think they should be taken off the market. They are awful! The crazy thing is, I needed a new leash for Khan and Petsmart does not even carry leather leashes that are wider than 1/4 in! I had a heck of a time finding a 1" wide 6 foot leather leash! When I did finlly find one at the local pet store I had to pay $$.


 I think they should too.

On the finding a lead 1" wide.... I don't even go to pet stores. All my leads come from Ella's Lead.com.
I mostly use the moutain rope leads, but they can also custom make very tough leather leads for you and while you probably won't want one with a mastiff, the police leads are amazing quality for the price.
I have a tracking line out of the rappel rope. Its fantastic.

ST Leathercraft can custom make decently priced leads for you too. ST Leathercraft - Home Page

www.bridgeportequipment.com has unbeatable prices on leather leads and stuff. I've only ever gotten a braided training pull tab and tugs, but I loved what I've gotten.

Stillwater Kennel Supply -- is where I get collars and I use the leather walking harness in schutzhund. Literally the only collars that've stood up to Scout. Still looks brand new too. Sure can't find anything that reliable and well priced in a pet store....

Sorry for all the touting of equipment, but my girls are really tough on equipment and its such a lifesaver to be able to get good stuff at a decent price that can hold up. :smile:


----------



## doggiedad

i find with a retractable leash when it's
let out you don't have control of your dog.


----------



## Sarah_42

I am not a huge fan of these either. I've tried it with Sonny and he was just all over the place! He needs a solid leash while we are still working manners and working on basic obedience under distraction. The only time now I will use it is taking him outside to pee in the morning, he likes to troll the whole area before deciding where to go. This way I don't have to move! It's how I get my money's worth


----------



## jiml

I thought the cord type retractable leashes were no longer sold. They are not good for dogs prone to pulling as they re-reinforce that.


----------



## Unosmom

I have one, but I seldom use it nowadays, I use it to walk my friends dachshund because he has short legs and regular leash always wraps around his legs and makes him trip. With Uno I only use it in wide open spaces when theres no other people/dogs around when I dont want to let him off leash, but still want him to roam a bit. 
Even they come with a disclaimer in regard to possible injury, I wish they would come with one for cluless owners. This is huge pet peeve, but its something I see constantly, when a person is walking multiple dogs on a flexi and has it fully extended while yapping on the phone or just not paying attention to the dog, while the dogs are jumping off the sidewalk right in front of the cars or running across the street to bark at my dog.


----------



## DaneMama

Even walking a dog on a retractable leash doesn't give a normal healthy dog even close to the right amount of exercise they need. Dogs need to run until theyre out of breath to get a good exercise session in! The length of the session depends on the individual dog LOL


----------



## Unosmom

Well, unfortunately we have pretty strict leash laws, so unless I want to get a ticket, I cant let him off in certain areas.


----------



## DaneMama

We have strict leash laws too. We take them to designated off leash areas. Another thing people can do to exercise their dog's is playing with them in the yard if possible.


----------



## chowder

We don't have leash laws (the advantage of living in a county and not a city!). My dogs have an acre of fenced yard to play in and we have lots of deer for them to chase up and down the fence line (plus squirrels). But I still use the retractable leashes when we walk in the fields so they can run out to the end sniffing everything they want, and then back to me. I don't let them off leash in the fields and woods because there's no way I can be sure they won't take off after deer and fox. It's just too tempting for them. I had a Chow lost for 2 days after she took off after a deer into a few hundred acres of woods. Luckily she found her way home. I'm not sure how you'd ever teach them not to go after a herd of deer.


----------



## Unosmom

Natalie- I dont know if we have designated off leash areas, I mean when I go hiking, theres no posted signs that say dogs must be on leash, so I let Uno off for the whole 10-15 miles that we hike, but I've come across some hikers that dislike or are afraid of dogs and they freak out when Uno comes up to say hi.


----------



## DaneMama

The rule I live by is that if there is no sign...there is no rule for leashes (unless we are in the middle of town LOL).

I've come across people who don't like my dog's being off leash but I ignore them. If they have human kids with them I might stoop to the level of telling them they need to leash their animals too  :tongue:


----------



## chowder

DaneMama said:


> If they have human kids with them I might stoop to the level of telling them they need to leash their animals too  :tongue:


HA!! I'll remember that one! I can't tell you how many kids have come running up to Rocky and try to grab at him. One kid even grabbed him by both sides of his head. Scared the daylights out of the dog, but luckily he is not a snapper......he actually likes little bitty kids, he's just nervous around the ten year olds. 

The funny thing is that Shade adores people and kids but he looks scarey so the kids don't try and pet him. Rocky is all fuzzy and looks like a teddy bear.


----------



## FaerieAutumn

I am not a fan at all - I would not even try one for my two monsters! I have been tangled in one though and it hurts! If you have a strong dog they break it also! No way for me!


----------



## pandaparade

Leash laws are here in Dallas as well, but it seems like they are pretty chilled out right now. I take my dog to a huge walking trail as do many other dog owners. I think we can call it a unleashed dog walking trail because that is what is mostly occupying it during the week. I never had much luck with retractable leashes. If I wanted my dog on leash, I just used a 6ft and let him drag it until I needed him to come back. I use a pull tab for the woods just in case, but most of the time my own voice is his retractable leash.


----------



## AmeliaPond

I hate retractable leashes and long leashes, in general. I don't want my dog walking ahead of me. She needs to walk next to me or even just behind. But never in front...so why would I want a long leash??

I am happy there are leash laws where I live since I'm in a suburb. I cannot stand when my neighbors' dogs are just running around. I don't want their dog to poop in my yard. Nor do I want their dog running up to me when I'm out planting flowers or out walking my (leashed) dog. It's obnoxious and unsafe.


----------



## MollyWoppy

I often walk my friends dogs and they all love the retractable leashes. It honestly gives me the heebie geebies though. I'm such a clutz that I'm always doublechecking that I've locked the thing, I'm so scared I'll end up with a squashed dog on the end of my leash.


----------

